
Avoid Comments - luu
http://blog.shaneliesegang.com/2013/02/avoid-comments/
======
lutusp
Quote from the article: "Note: this is hastily slapped together while I’m on
the road, not really edited or proofread."

Wait, what? In an article that complains about stupid, ill-conceived comments?
One that identifies a famous British comedian as "John Cheese"? Physician,
heal thyself.

